

Ask HN: CharityCoin - Complementary currency for NGOs - salboaie

Imagine a world with a currency that:
* can be generated by your favorite NGO in exchange for dollars or euro (one to one) 
* can be used with many merchants (those wiling to display social responsibility or for other reasons)  
* allow micro-payments  
* exchange fees will be used for supporting NGOs's causes<p>I can imagine a SaaS startup providing this service for NGOs. Has anybody tried this before?<p>I would love to have some passionate, native English speakers, serious PR skills and relevant expertise as co-founders (hustlers) on such startup.<p>Thank you!
======
abss
A system similar with Bitcoin could be usefull (something to guarantee
convertibility for merchants)?

------
abss
I wander of social responsibility is enough to convince merchants to use this
new currency.

